# Eircom Trial Line



## Niallerz (15 Oct 2012)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about my query.

I just ordered Eircom broadband a couple of days ago, I signed up for the 45euro package.

Then  earlier today an Eircom salesman knocks on my door and told me I could  have got that offer for 25euro a month because I could have got the  trial line offer because the line was inactive for a long period of  time.

with this information I call Eircom and they tell me its  too late the line is now activated. I asked if I cancelled within the  cooling off period and signed up with the salesman's offer could i avail  of it, they tell me no because i recently reactivated the line.

Should the salesman on the phone have told me about this offer?

As you can imagine I am not a happy bunny!
Any replies would be Appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## glynner (16 Oct 2012)

Hi Niallerz 

I Signed up to eircom for the same reason and when i got my bill i was charged €45 now 6 months down the line i hope i have it sorted out. The agent told me the same story and then when i looked for the reason i was not getting Trial line offer i was told that it was not in my area !!!! eventually i was able to fight this and they have given me a credit on my account for €150 to cover the trial line period ( hopefully i will see it on my next bill). I signed up to the eircom forum in My Eircom (on line acc information ) and posted a thread saying how unhappy i was with the  way i was treated etc and then was able to get a moderator to find out what happened and recitfy it eventually. I had tried the phone calls etc and got no help  i threatened to take it to Comreg etc. Whatever the agents are promising to get the sale is not what Eircom deliver. As soon as my 12mths are up i am gone from Eircom.


----------



## djsim (9 Nov 2012)

Last year, the same thing happens. I got offered a trail line from salesman. I was thinking too good to be TRUE but took the chance. No regrets. Got bb and phone for a year for 25 euro. The first bill was 20 euro more, but that gets credited of the 2nd bill.

Just ring them and cancel your order, U should have a cooling of period, them take up the trail


----------

